# new Niner CX bike



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Can't believe it hasn't been posted;
Sneak peek: Niner's carbon cyclocross bike - BikeRadar

NOT a carbon RLT. It's a different bike.
Looks pretty intriguing...


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

It dropped today. BSB. 

Kinda cool. I think it's a bit overpriced at $3k for the frame. Completes are decent price points though. 

I think something like the Crux Pro disc frame is a better deal at $2200. But the new niner has thru axles, which some people might consider a bonus.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

Corndog said:


> It dropped today. BSB.
> 
> Kinda cool. I think it's a bit overpriced at $3k for the frame. Completes are decent price points though.
> 
> I think something like the Crux Pro disc frame is a better deal at $2200. But the new niner has thru axles, which some people might consider a bonus.


"MSRP: $2299 USD (frame, fork, headset, YAWYD, seat collar and maxle)"

BSB 9 RDO


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Vertr: 

Either I misread that earlier or they changed it  I'm 100% on board for $2300. 

I like the intermediate 65mm BB drop too.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

"Sub 1000 gram" frame- dang!
I can't do it this year (shot my wad on an Ibis Ripley), but at the moment, this tops my list for next year!


----------



## Truckee Trash (Oct 1, 2012)

*Just thought i'd share mine!*



RRRoubaix said:


> "Sub 1000 gram" frame- dang!
> I can't do it this year (shot my wad on an Ibis Ripley), but at the moment, this tops my list for next year!


Currently with road shoes, got some WTB Nano 40's that see most of the time. I call it my hardtail!


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Truckee Trash said:


> Currently with road shoes, got some WTB Nano 40's that see most of the time. I call it my hardtail!


Surprised to see you're using a Spec CG-R post, how is it working for you? Am I seeing things, or did you take the Zertz material out of the bend of the post?


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Custom paint on the seat stays, post? It looks pretty sweet, although I normally dislike colored tape. Does the seat pack seriously match the fork? Never seen something quite that camo fun. Different strokes for different fokes. Not for me to buy, but I can admire yours. 

More pics once the 40s come in?


----------



## Truckee Trash (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys - used to work at Specialized - old habits die hard. But yea I did take the insert out. Trying to balance the orange with the camo and not have too much of a good thing. Camo is very love it or hate it! The seat post roll does match  All that aside the 40's transform the bike.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Truckee Trash said:


> Thanks for the comments guys - used to work at Specialized - old habits die hard. But yea I did take the insert out. Trying to balance the orange with the camo and not have too much of a good thing. Camo is very love it or hate it! The seat post roll does match  All that aside the 40's transform the bike.


Do you have enough time on that post w/ the insert to have an assessment of how well it works with vs without the insert? Must admit, my immediate conclusion was that you'd have a greater risk of the post breaking without the insert, but I realized that it's probably way over-engineered such that the insert is likely cosmetic. Your thoughts?


----------



## Truckee Trash (Oct 1, 2012)

mudge said:


> Do you have enough time on that post w/ the insert to have an assessment of how well it works with vs without the insert? Must admit, my immediate conclusion was that you'd have a greater risk of the post breaking without the insert, but I realized that it's probably way over-engineered such that the insert is likely cosmetic. Your thoughts?


I've been riding the post for over 2 years now with no insert on everything from long road rides to hammered singletrack and gravel roads. So I can't comment on whether or not it feels worlds different with or without it. I can say that the insert probably does not act to offer any structural integrity to the post, whilst slightly aesthetic I can imagine it dampens some of the smaller vibrations.

None of that matters with the WTB 40's though! They're a blast.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Truckee Trash said:


> All that aside the 40's transform the bike.


pics?


----------



## Truckee Trash (Oct 1, 2012)

Bam! Rides like a MTB with these things on. Surprisingly low drag on pavement considering the size, etc.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Extremely nice looking bike.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

jealous, I am.


----------



## bwelton (Sep 16, 2015)

Tried putting Nano's on my BSB and they wouldn't clear! Got any tricks/tips/advice to make it work? I want them so badly....


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

bwelton said:


> Tried putting Nano's on my BSB and they wouldn't clear! Got any tricks/tips/advice to make it work? I want them so badly....


I have Trigger 38c's on with tons of clearance on 27mm rims, it's weird that yours don't fit. My old bike had 40c Nano's front and rear.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

bwelton said:


> Tried putting Nano's on my BSB and they wouldn't clear! Got any tricks/tips/advice to make it work? I want them so badly....


Nano 40s or 29er Nano I am wondering?


I just got the Nano 40 TSC setup tubeless and only a short test ride. Going to hit the non pave this weekend.


----------

